# ANY ONE IN MTDRUITT



## wateva (May 30, 2006)

hi i was wondering if anyone has reptiles in mtdruitt


----------



## feral (May 30, 2006)

im close to there but not gonna give u my address 
:lol: 
coz u might steal my collection and then i'd be really peeved :twisted:


----------



## Mr_goretex (May 30, 2006)

I am pretty sure the answer would be yes.
If you keep herps and you in Mount druitt then put two and two together, Thats already 1 person who keeps them


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (May 30, 2006)

Mt Druitt.
St Marys.
Blacktown.
Shellharbour.

But my collection is only located at 1 of those places


----------



## feral (May 30, 2006)

> Mt Druitt.
> St Marys.
> Blacktown.
> Shellharbour.
> ...


can we guess which one?? :lol:


----------



## wateva (May 30, 2006)

lol im not looking to steal im only 12


----------



## hugsta (May 30, 2006)

You have 1 in 4 chance demon....:lol:


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (May 30, 2006)

12 is the perfect age to steal. Too young for jail & being under 15 your parents hold responsibility lol


----------



## wateva (May 30, 2006)

lol


----------



## feral (May 30, 2006)

hey i lock in C- Blacktown {do i get a second guess if im wrong?} :lol:


----------



## reptileonthego (May 30, 2006)

yer i am right behind ur house i think. or am i in ur house.


----------



## Mr_goretex (May 30, 2006)

Writting stuff like that makes people think that you have something worth a Sh!$ load of money so chances are people who theive stuff are probably more inclined to target you now.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (May 30, 2006)

*I do.*

Boas
Corn snakes
Burmese
Retics
Chameleons
Alligators
Vipers
Bearded lizards & Gilla monsters
And a partridge in a pair tree.

_BUT I have the top of the range tandys AAA battery powered cordless alarm system with blinking led light. And soon I am going to get 1 of those battery powered fake cameras that scan the room but dosn't film anything. That should scare away any intruders_


----------



## Mr_goretex (May 30, 2006)

Ummmm i think only 1 or 2 of those reptiles are worth more then our moderatly priced natives?


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (May 30, 2006)

Pheeeew 
No need to panic then.


----------



## Mr_goretex (May 30, 2006)

Don't worry i think your garden skinks are safe


----------



## Lucas (May 30, 2006)

My Aunts near Mt Druitt. Got a few wild Diamonds aroung their plasc and a few whip snakes occasionally.


----------



## Mr_goretex (May 30, 2006)

Any dinosaurs?


----------



## Mr_goretex (May 30, 2006)

Or eskimos?


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (May 30, 2006)

Nope dinosaurs are not on the exotics licence.
And it is illegal to keep Eskimo's caged (apparently they are classed as humans :roll


----------



## hugsta (May 30, 2006)

demon said:


> hey i lock in C- Blacktown {do i get a second guess if im wrong?} :lol:



Hey, congratulations, you have won a free trip to blacktown. :shock: Included in the package is car jacking, just imagine your own stolen WRX followed shorty by a ram raid. WOOHOO, I can hear you know but wait, you get to waive around and fire at free wil your own glock, yes that's right your own pistol to shoot at the locals, but wait, theres more. An allstar cast of ladies that will surely keep you stasfied are on tonight in a wonderful strip show at the local Rooty Hill RSL. You will get to have a few drinks until paraletic and then get your head smashed in by some locals. What an experience....all this in one night, and last but not least, you will get rolled for your lovely dunlop volley shoes, you can't expect not to in lovely downtown blacktown with those expensive suckers on......Call now and collect your prize.
:shock: 

:wink: :lol: :wink: :lol: :wink: :lol: :wink: :lol: :wink: :lol: :wink: :lol: :wink: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Mr_goretex (May 30, 2006)

Damn.
What about cavemen?


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (May 30, 2006)

Ohh the joys of Blacktown living.
Unfortunately I will need to find a new career now as the fuzz have got a new weapon against us car jackers. Damn those 2 fast 2 furious inventions. All that trouble to hi-jack a nice car and the cops go and shoot a tracking device to ya new ride. RUDE!


----------



## Lucas (May 30, 2006)

hugsta, you sound like a fan of blacktown :lol:


----------



## Lucas (May 30, 2006)

Ask hugsta about cavemen. there might be some in blacktown from the sounds of it.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (May 30, 2006)

No cavemen in Blacktown, just Africans. They named the place appropriately.


----------



## feral (May 30, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO not my dunlop volley shoes :lol: , im still CALLIN' sounds like a great night out! plus that was a trick question


----------



## Mr_goretex (May 30, 2006)

Blacktown is nothing compared to alot of other suburbs


----------



## feral (May 30, 2006)

so what is the worst suburb in sydney??? i'd prob. vote for cabramatta


----------



## Lucas (May 30, 2006)

I hear Macquarie Fields is fun too :shock:


----------



## pugsly (May 30, 2006)

> Blacktown is nothing compared to alot of other suburbs



Your right.. alot of other suburbs are safe..


----------



## Mr_goretex (May 30, 2006)

damn westies
Should level the whole of western sydney and make a new wonderland


----------



## pugsly (May 30, 2006)

p.s was kdding!

Try driving through Claymore at night..


----------



## feral (May 30, 2006)

> damn westies
> Should level the whole of western sydney and make a new wonderland


thats not nice im sure there are other places just as bad........... maybe not


----------



## Mr_goretex (May 30, 2006)

Cabramatta is a hole.
get stabbed for 20 cents and every second person is either a dealer or a user.


----------



## Lucas (May 30, 2006)

If only really spent time in drummoyne and Pymble and Normanhurst. Grandparents used to live in Greenacre but they got out


----------



## Mr_goretex (May 30, 2006)

demon said:


> > damn westies
> > Should level the whole of western sydney and make a new wonderland
> 
> 
> thats not nice im sure there are other places just as bad........... maybe not



Iraq? lol just kidding.


----------



## hugsta (May 30, 2006)

macquarie Fields is no fun, you have to steal your own bottles and then try and knock of some rags and petrol and then, you have make your own molitoff cocktails, I mean, what's that about, can't they be premade so we can just knock em off ready to go an throw at the cops...


----------



## hugsta (May 30, 2006)

Hey, let's all go to Everleigh street and have a party...... ;-)


----------



## feral (May 30, 2006)

i second that hugs i mean they could make it easier for us ppl who have to fit it into our busy schedules. i just never get the time anymore


----------



## Lucas (May 30, 2006)

They sound fairly self suffeciant in Mac Fields


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (May 30, 2006)

I cant believe with all the bagging of West Syd not 1 single person has mentioned about kids producing kids yet. Wheres all the 14 year old single pensioner mother slagging? COME ON!


----------



## Lucas (May 30, 2006)

nothing fun like that happens in Canberra. apparently all we have have here is crackers and porn. I don't really see any of either


----------



## Lucas (May 30, 2006)

Sorry.  We have 14 yr old mothers with 10 yr old kids in Tuggeranong and Queanbeyan


----------



## feral (May 30, 2006)

on that note yeah what about all them kids having kids? :shock: aiy wats the go with that? :wink:


----------



## feral (May 30, 2006)

im sure it isnt just the westies with that problem :lol:


----------



## Lucas (May 30, 2006)

Nah, but they stand out more in their ugg boots, flannies and mullets


----------



## Lucas (May 30, 2006)

Winnie reds, stubbies and their "missus" Shazza


----------



## Mr_goretex (May 30, 2006)

west sydney mascott
She is a prime cut of meat in western sydney


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (May 30, 2006)

[Steve Irwin voice] Crikey, shes a beautiful sheila [/Steve Irwin voice]


----------



## feral (May 30, 2006)

mullets??? wats the deal with that sum guy asked me the otha day if my mum had a mullet just coz i live in western sydney is there a theory of sumkind behind that? :?


----------



## Lucas (May 30, 2006)

you think it'd be a fire hazard while petrol bombing police


----------



## feral (May 30, 2006)

:lol: hah this is really moving my post count up :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mr_goretex (May 30, 2006)

they have mullets to hide their red necks


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (May 30, 2006)

Thats the problem with Sydney women.
They look like bull necked pub brawling dykes.
You dont know whether you should scruff them or scrap with them.
















The female members will be biting soon lol


----------



## feral (May 30, 2006)

> Thats the problem with Sydney women.
> They look like bull necked pub brawling dykes.
> You dont know whether you should scruff them or scrap with them


that is soooooooo nasty but FUNNY


----------



## Lucas (May 30, 2006)

> they have mullets to hide their red necks



the Mullet is a dead give away that they're rednecks tho :wink:


----------



## jas468 (May 31, 2006)

hugsta said:


> demon said:
> 
> 
> > hey i lock in C- Blacktown {do i get a second guess if im wrong?} :lol:
> ...



Hey hugsta
The strippers aren't on at the RSL. They're at the Cara just up the road.
And who wants volleys when you can get KT26's


----------



## Hickson (May 31, 2006)

pugsly said:


> Try driving through Claymore at night..



Try driving through Claymore during the day!





HIx


----------



## FAY (May 31, 2006)

There is scum everywhere....doesn't matter where you go!!


----------



## wateva (May 31, 2006)

cmon is there anyone in mtdruitt


----------



## feral (May 31, 2006)

> There is scum everywhere....doesn't matter where you go!!


but there is obviously more in some places than others :lol:

and hix that pic is just nasty :?


----------



## pugsly (May 31, 2006)

True Hixie, but can you delete the photo of Hugsta, im sure he doesnt want everyone to know what he looks like..


heres one:

Sydney City coach sent scouts out around the world looking for a new 
striker. One of the scouts informed him of a young Iraqi striker who he
thought would turn out to be a true superstar. The Sydney coach flew to
Baghdad to watch him, and was suitably impressed, and arranged for him
to come over to Australia 

Two weeks later Sydney were 4-0 down to Perth with only 20 minutes to 
go. The coach gave the young Iraqi striker the nod and on the field he
went. 

The lad was a sensation, scored 5 goals in 20 minutes and won the game
for Sydney. The fans were delighted, the players and coaches were 
delighted and the media loved the new star. When the lad came off the 
pitch, he phoned his mum to tell her about his first day in Australian
football. 

"Hello mum, guess what?" he says. "I played for 20 minutes today, we 
were 4-0 down, but I scored 5 and we won. Everybody loves me, the
fans, the media, they all love me." 

"Wonderful," says his mum. "Let me tell you about my day. Your father 
got shot in the street, your sister and I were ambushed and beaten and
your brother has joined a gang of looters while you were having a great
time!" 

With this news, the young lad is very upset. "What can I say mum,
except I'm so sorry." 
"Sorry?!" exclaims his mum. " Sorry?!.. its your fault we all moved to
f***** Bankstown in the first place."


----------



## Hickson (May 31, 2006)

pugsly said:


> True Hixie, but can you delete the photo of Hugsta, im sure he doesnt want everyone to know what he looks like..



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...........

I wasn't gonna say anything because I didn't think anyone would recognise him/it.

It's Hugsta *before* the operation. 



Hix


----------



## hugsta (May 31, 2006)

Pugsly, you have it all wrong.......that is my twin sister. She was very depressed once , but now has a caring boyfriend called Hix, apparently he is very nice to her and does things that her feel.......all warm and gooey inside. ;-) 

Luckily, I am doing much better since my operation.


----------



## pugsly (May 31, 2006)

PMSL


----------



## Glimmerman (May 31, 2006)

Now I know what hugsta looks like without facial hair. It's the eyes that give you away bro. :lol: 

Wateva: I live in a suburb very close to you. Why do you ask?


----------



## salebrosus (May 31, 2006)

Just don't steal the thongs of the back porch

Simone.


----------



## hugsta (Jun 1, 2006)

Glimmerman said:


> Now I know what hugsta looks like without facial hair. It's the eyes that give you away bro. :lol:
> 
> Wateva: I live in a suburb very close to you. Why do you ask?



Damn :cry: Caught out again, I will have to get some sunny's I think, seeing as the goatie didn't work. :lol:


----------



## Hickson (Jun 1, 2006)

johnbowemonie said:


> Just don't steal the thongs of the back porch
> 
> Simone.



I don't know why Hugsta steals thongs - he told me he prefers boxers.



Hix


----------



## hugsta (Jun 1, 2006)

It's only for those special nights out Hix, like when I am working late at night............other than that, it's boxers for me..... ;-)


----------



## Hickson (Jun 1, 2006)

What's your sisters name?

And does she have a nickname?



Hix


----------

